# Delusion



## blazeofglory (Apr 25, 2014)

I live here,
sleeping with you.
For a kiss I connect.

You define kiss in your terms, 
centuries after centuries.
The world is the same 
and  kiss too.

You tabooed kiss,
and I set myself distantly.
kiss must go on, 
for the rest is delusional.


----------



## Riptide (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha don't really get it. You tabooed kiss,- Kiss like it's a thing and not an action. Maybe I'm just not seeing it, but I did think your poem sounded nice. Funny nice


----------



## aj47 (Apr 27, 2014)

It seems as if you're speaking in a code where "kiss" doesn't mean "kiss" but something else that we're to guess at.


----------



## Mans (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorrily I didn't understand anything.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 28, 2014)

I know of you blazeofglory, you are incredibly romantic.  I'm taking if upfront but it is a delusion. So many kinds of kisses, even by those sharing, we make them, our hearts interpret them, maybe sometimes wrong. I even love the word kiss, it's just right.


----------



## escorial (Apr 28, 2014)

i always enjoy it in poetry when the use of one word permeates throughout and expresses so much..enjoyed


----------



## usph (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't understand anything. If you will use uncommon words like, "tabooed kiss", make sure you will be able to tell the readers what it means.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Apr 28, 2014)

I interpreted the idea of the kiss being the only real thing as a message that the relationship is that of lust instead of being love.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

Kiss is like the eff-word. It can mean/be anything, cover up/deny anything, be a fill-in-the-blank with whatever strikes you;  the eff-word not just as coitus or not even coitus at all.


----------

